# [ CARAZ DULZURA | YUNGAY HERMOSURA ]



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

BONITAS FOTOS


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonita esta panorámica de Caraz.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Sí!!! Muy buenas fotos! Te está quedando mostro el thread! Felicidades.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Eres un excelente fotografo Mister Caraz!
No mas no nos hagas trampa con el photoshop :lol:


----------



## caraz_city (Jul 7, 2007)

Supongo que te refieres a la foto del atardecer, no use photoshop, en ese foto mas que para ponerle el borde y mi firma en la esquina, entiendo tu desconfianza seguramente nunca has sido testigo presencial de un envento como este. tengo la foto original en tamaño natural (con propiedades de la camara digital que uso)



CessTenn said:


> Eres un excelente fotografo Mister Caraz!
> No mas no nos hagas trampa con el photoshop :lol:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Solo fue una broma, mi estimado! 
A mi tambien me gusta la fotografia, saludos!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gusto el paisaje de Laguna de Paron. Aunque ese mapa no especifica donde queda Caraz, solo se que esta en la region Ancash, pero luce bonito el lugar.


----------



## caraz_city (Jul 7, 2007)

*.. aun mas.!*










Nevado Huandoy [Vista desde Caraz]









Nevado Huascarán [Vista desde Yungay]









Rio Llullan, divide a uno de los barrios de Caraz.









Semana Santa 2007 - Caraz Dulzura









Procesion de la Virgen de Chiquinquira, Patrona de Caraz (20 de Enero de cada año).
​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

EL Huascarán es realmente muy bonito.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Ya que están tratando sobre la provincia de Yungay, quiero colocar algunas fotos del CAMPO SANTO que tomé hace un par de años.

La antigua ciudad de Yungay, la cual fué arrasada por el ALUD tras el terremoto del 31 de Mayo de 1970.

Espero les guste.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

En estos momentos estoy en Huaraz :banana: fui a ver la plaza de armas hace un rato pero está siendo remodelada hno: y ya estoy saliendo para Yungay


----------



## caraz_city (Jul 7, 2007)

*visitanos..*

Hola J3R3MY, si estas visitando el callejon de Huaylas espero no te olvides pasar por Caraz, aca si tenemos Plaza  y mantiene su diseño original de hace muchisimos años, claro que con su debida restauracion, te esperamos.

Aca le envio el enlace para que puedan ver el programa de actividades de aniversario...


*VER PROGRAMA*​










J3R3MY said:


> En estos momentos estoy en Huaraz :banana: fui a ver la plaza de armas hace un rato pero está siendo remodelada hno: y ya estoy saliendo para Yungay


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Q xevere las fotos d la Laguna d Paron, La cordillera blanca y La cordillera negra, El Cañon del Pato , Elcomplejo arkeologico y la penultima d la amanecida realmente me han impresionado .... q bakan vivir en un lugar donde tienes todo eso cerca para disfrutarlo ..... m da ganas d conocer Caraz ... mas bien .... caraz_city ... no hay una imagen n q tengas de toda la plaza de Caraz y de Yungay ??? como q solo se ve una parte px .... seria bueno q las pongas si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Realmente hermoso ! uno de mis sueños, vivir entre laguna, montaña y nieve, lejos de la urbe !!!


y a 8 grados bajo cero jaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Dicen que la antigua ciudad de Yungay era muy hermosa.

Por otro lado, muy bonitas las fotos, cuando estuve por allá me gustó mucho el callejón de Huaylas.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Caraz  hey que buenos recuerdos :banana: He ido varias veces ahi y es muy lindo el lugar


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que lindos paisajes e imponente esos nevados.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Linda tierra con lindas mujeres.


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

sería bacán si el retail llega por allá


----------



## Live Air (Feb 25, 2011)

ya va llegar el retail pero a *HUARAZ*,,,,igual si puedes te tomas unas fotos de Carhuaz la tierra de mis padres


----------

